# Wacom tablet on sale. Vistek



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

Although not directly photo related for PP, the Wacom tablets r on sale at vistek 

I'm so much more efficient at photo editing that I thought maybe someone else could enjoy the same benefits 

$100 off the medium is a great price IMHO. 

Cheers and happy new year!
Keebler


----------

